# Airdam



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

Anybody have luck getting in touch with Airdam? Sent 2 e-mails today and called 4 times with no replies are return phone call, Thanks for any help


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've never personally had a problem getting through to them, but I have heard of this being an issue with several others.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Keep at it, eventually he replies... But do you need any questions answered ? We can try to help


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

No questions to ask, just trying to order clutch from him and wet clutch shoes...but thank you.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Best of luck, keep at him and he will reply.. Sucks that it's like that but he will come thru


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

He's been on highlfiter forums and can-amforum.com all the time....


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

Holy crap, 2 days in a row calling and e-mailing still no answer from him...this guy needs a secretary if anybody ever needed one.:34::34:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah but that's someone he'd have to pay......


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

looks as if its someone he needs to pay..

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------

Guess i will be back trying to get in touch with him tomorrow.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

He will get back to you, Is this the email you used ? adam (at) airdamclutches.com


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

is that the e-mail i need to be using


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Well with the @ in there but yes


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you, i was using the e-mail on website


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

No problem man, He will reply to that one I gave you, I tried the one on the website at first and I'm pretty sure it's broke cause he never replied to it either.. But I got an email yesterday from him so he will reply


----------



## mwilkins (Jan 26, 2013)

Tried to track him down via phone and email. Waited for response for over a week. Needed to order a primary. Never heard back. People get busy but is costly to business.


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

No ones that busy to not answer for a week..sad ..sad:02: How can you operate a business that way.


----------



## mwilkins (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed Kentucky. Hence the reason I made the statement of being costly to business. I ended up going with another option for a primary.


----------



## kentucky Shine (Jan 12, 2013)

I do not know of another option for my arctic cat, i have highlifter clutch kit now. Dont think im getting all my power to the ground.


----------

